# Performance of FreeBSD  Router



## anti (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi

I have installed *Quagga* in my *FreeBSD machine*. Thus my machine now can work as a router conatins standard routing protocols like RIP, OSPF ..etc.

What i want is to ask about if there is a way that can use to measure the performance of my *FreeBSD routing machine * such as how many packets are dropped .. etc.

Can any one help me ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 1, 2010)

[cmd=]netstat -s[/cmd] 
[cmd=]netstat 1[/cmd]
(netstat(1))

[cmd=]systat -netstat 1[/cmd] (type [cmd=]:numbers[/cmd] in the screen)
(systat(1))

[cmd=]route -n monitor[/cmd]
(route(8))


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2010)

[cmd=]netstat -m[/cmd], [cmd=]netstat -sn[/cmd], see netstat(1) for more options.

Of course you could also use SNMP and setup net-mgmt/cacti, net-mgmt/mrtg or a few others.


----------



## anti (Apr 16, 2010)

thank you


----------

